# Powered Subwoofer.. Worth it?



## ocean_pacific (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi,
Finally i have the speakers changed on my 19996 sentra.... I wanted to install it myself but in the end chickened out and got it done at circuit city who i must say have done a neat job. They pulled out my stock speakers from the door and installed Components. The tweeter are little high but the sound is good so i aint complaining.. Only my sound-greedy ears feel the need for bass. And my pocket feels the need for extra cash. 

After researching a lot i realized that i cannot afford a high-end amp and subwoofer and box and alternator and what not.... so i found something cheap.. the powered subwoofer (amp + subwoofer)... I am deciding between the Infinity BassLink and Kenwood Woox.... Since i cannot find them in my local store i dont know how they sound.. does anyone have any experience with them? Can i install it myself?

I listen to variety of music and dont feel the need for breaking everything with heart-pounding bass.. but i enjoy music on my long drive daily so all i want is the clarity of music.... i know with time my sound-greedy ears will want more and maybe then i will have the cash to build something like you guys have...

Thanks for reading my post.. please answer...
Luv & Peace
Ocean


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

what price range are you looking at? i'm sure we could recomend ya something better than the "bazooka" type stuff


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

We could definitely find something better than that. You could get a single Kicker Comp Vr for less than $100.00 or a pair for $185.00 and JBL 600 for about 200 to 250


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i'm sure a set of 10" rockford z's and a small amp would sound better and that could probably be had for around 150-200 if ya shop around. or you can go chicago tony's way and not have to worry about upgrading


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Go for rockford fosgate he or he2 subwoofer. All you need is a 400 watt amp and you'll be set. Those subs can handle high bass as well as low. Either way those subs sound excellent. I know I use to have 1 In my 89 240sx hatch until I upgraded to 2 15 inch kicker solo baric L7's.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Ive heard the Infinity BassLinks before, if you are dead set on getting powered subs, go with them, they dont osund all that bad for economy subs so to speak, but i believe theyre like 200-300 per sub, for that price you could get 2kicker comp vr 10's, and a decent mid powered amp. You wont need to upgrade your alternator for a mid range amp, and you can build your own box for literally like 20 bucks.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Go for the infinity basslink, heard it, sounds decent. You can find that sh*t on ebay for cheap probably. Just don't go out and guy some subs and a cheap amp, just not worth it. Buy the basslink, save some money and buy something bigger later.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Only get the powered sub (Infiniti) if you need to have plenty of trunk space. If not, get a set of subs, if not just one. Try US Acoustics amps. Great sound quality at a great price. A box can be made (if you know what your doing) or buy a Q-Logic box for aobut $125.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like my Pioneer powered sub.


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Only get the powered sub (Infiniti) if you need to have plenty of trunk space. If not, get a set of subs, if not just one. Try US Acoustics amps. Great sound quality at a great price. A box can be made (if you know what your doing) or buy a Q-Logic box for aobut $125. *


Exactly, powered subs are good if you need to conserve space.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Why would everyone offer advice on expensive alternatives to powered subs??? The guy clearly stated that he's strapped for cash and that is basically his only option. Read people read! If he had $5-600 yes, he could get a decent sounding system. Considering he'd need about $200 for a amp off ebay, then like $200 for some good subs(not no sony or any of those cheap a$$ 2 for 150 deals) and about $100 for an enclosure. Then wiring/connectors/etc, another $100. 

But for $200 or so, the infinity basslink would be perfect.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I offered an alternative because you can buy a decent sub and and very good amp for the price of a powered sub. With the alternative you will get better spl and sq than a powered sub. A box for a single sub is very easy to make and will cost around $30.00 for the wood, screws, and glue.


----------



## ocean_pacific (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Everyone,
I was out of town and now i am back.. and i am so thankful to all of you for your advice..You guys are great!!!!! Yes its true i am short of cash and thats why i thought of basslink... but then since it seems like i can make a system under 300$ i have decided to check up on kicker subwoofers + amp on ebay today.. I hope i find something good.. And also i will have the satisfaction of building something on my own... You guys rock!!
Enjoy!
Ocean


----------

